# Man shot with Bow and Arrow in BW



## sniperpeeps

Didn't see that anyone had already posted this....sad.

This report represents some events the FWC handled over the past week; however, it does not include all actions taken by the Division of Law Enforcement.
_ Patrol, Protect, Preserve _ 
*NORTHWEST REGION*
SANTA ROSA COUNTY
Lieutenants Doug Berryman and Mark Hollinhead, along with Officers David Jernigan and Joe Murphy, responded to a hunting accident in the Blackwater State Forest. Once on scene, officers learned a hunter had been shot in the back from a bow and arrow and was air-lifted to Baptist Hospital in Pensacola. Additionally, the subject who shot the victim fled the scene and failed to render aid. The officers’ investigation revealed that while the victim was preparing to climb a tree, he was shot in the back with an arrow. A friend of the victim came to his aid and transported him out of the woods to the Munson Fire Department. Officers found evidence at the scene that led them to a suspect in Milton. Officers interviewed the suspect and were able to obtain a confession from him stating that he had shot at what he thought was a deer. The suspect admitted hearing a person scream for help but said he fled the scene because he was scared. Charges are pending.


http://floridasportfishing.com/maga...ions-weekly-report-october-26-november-1-2012


----------



## JD7.62

Don't ya know those bucks that climb trees and wear orange are the best bucks.

Doesn't sound accidental to me, especially in range of a bow. Exactly why I've never hunted public land.


----------



## Try'n Hard

How do you leave a guy screaming for help that you just shot?.....and just go home?? That's MESSED UP!!!


----------



## ABailey

I call bs on the suspects story. No way of confusing a person with a deer within bow range. I'm guessing he was pissed someone was hunting that close to him, probably tried to hit next to the guy, but made contact. I wonder how they found out who it was?


----------



## sniperpeeps

ABailey said:


> I call bs on the suspects story. No way of confusing a person with a deer within bow range. I'm guessing he was pissed someone was hunting that close to him, probably tried to hit next to the guy, but made contact. I wonder how they found out who it was?


Either that or the guy was high or something.....either way how do you just leave the guy screaming for help???


----------



## CatCrusher

If you can't tell the difference between a deer and a person then you don't have the sense to be breathing good air much less hunting. Beyond stupid!!!


----------



## skullmount1988

JD7.62 said:


> Don't ya know those bucks that climb trees and wear orange are the best bucks.
> 
> Doesn't sound accidental to me, especially in range of a bow. Exactly why I've never hunted public land.


Orange isnt required during archery but you are right definitley not an accident. Does any one know the condition of the victim? Or who either of them are?


----------



## Emerald Ghost

Take a minute and think about this idiots shooting decision.
He should be banned for life.
Does anybody know the condition of the victim ?
Very sad, and so unnecessary.


----------



## deersniper270

We were talking about it the other day and you know he is lying. I would bet he was mad and without thinking shot the guy or flung one in his direction that deflected and ended up hitting him. Either way I agree on a life ban anytime you shoot another human being while hunting. Unless I guess if you are dove hunting because I know how pellets can pepper you across the field. Did a search and couldn't find the suspects name or the injured persons name. Hope he's alright.


----------



## skullmount1988

I searched it on google turns out it was a 16 year old boy the only thing i can imagine happened was it was still dark and he seen the guys shadow and made a shot letting his nerves get the best of him. But theres still no excuse for him not helping him. but if someone shot me with a bow and they tried helping me i would probably take my knive out and stab them if i was capable of doing it.


----------



## skullmount1988

Also says the victim will survive


----------



## Chris V

Relax guys, he thought it was one of those camouflaged tree deer that are so abundant around here. 

What a moron, does he really think that anyone is going to buy that weak story? It's one thing to get hit by a stray bullet that was fired from a considerable distance, but a bow? Give me a break


----------



## simpleman

i bet he got pissed that some one was in his spot and draw on him thinking it was cool and bump the trigger what a ass. I always said if i hunted bw i would stop come gun season i guess bow is out now.


----------



## deersniper270

skullmount1988 said:


> I searched it on google turns out it was a 16 year old boy the only thing i can imagine happened was it was still dark and he seen the guys shadow and made a shot letting his nerves get the best of him. But theres still no excuse for him not helping him. but if someone shot me with a bow and they tried helping me i would probably take my knive out and stab them if i was capable of doing it.


I agree! If someone shot me with a bow and came within distance I'd let my Sig eat their ass up.


----------



## TailRazor

Sickening how stupid some people are, definitely reconsidering going out there for gun season.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Ok - thinking it was an accident and if it was....You know 16 year olds aren't the best decision makers in the world.......16 huh?......... 16............think I will back off on this one. I remember being 16 and how a lot of immature decisions could have possibly put me in just as bad a situation. Still bothered by him leaving an injured man but ....16.......I guess he was hunting alone, so not with a friend or father.... 16. Yall really gonna knife a 16 year old? I'll pass judgement on this one


----------



## T140

Question, if 16, doesn't he have to have an adult hunting with him in the management area?


----------



## skullmount1988

Try'n Hard said:


> .......16 huh?......... 16............think I will back off on this one. I remember being 16 and how a lot of immature decisions could have possibly put me in just as bad a situation. Still bothered by him leaving an injured man but ....16.......I guess he was hunting alone, so not with a friend or father.... 16. Yall really gonna knife a 16 year old? I'll pass judgement on this one


Dont think i really would but ive never had an arrow shot through me either. im actually seeing where it could have been an accident, if it was still dark and the victim come slipping in without a light i could see how he may have thought it was a deer and just shot at movement letting his nerves get to him especially if hes never shot one with a bow.my nerves still get to me and ive killed plenty of deer but i do make sure its a deer.


----------



## skullmount1988

T140 said:


> Question, if 16, doesn't he have to have an adult hunting with him in the management area?


No he can buy a license so he can go by himself but does need the hunter saftey course


----------



## Downtime2

deersniper270 said:


> I agree! If someone shot me with a bow and came within distance I'd let my Sig eat their ass up.


Yep, you right....kill that 16 year old dumbass.


----------



## TailRazor

I guess even if the moon is full i'll start using my flashlight to hopefully keep from getting shot.


----------



## Rolls Tide

*False Story*

I dont think this ever happened. This same kind of story is floati g around other forums and is said to have happened in 2 other states. Always shot in the back. Just the net at its worst....


----------



## milesvdustin

It's true, guy that got shot is a marine that works on nas.


----------



## deersniper270

Downtime2 said:


> Yep, you right....kill that 16 year old dumbass.


Hey it is what it is. They better have a damn good excuse for shooting me. I ain't sayin the first person I see I'm gonna just kill them. But I would try my best if they come walking over with a nocked arrow when they heard it was a damn man yelling. If they said they were there to help me then yeah I probably wouldn't just shoot at them but I would be asking a lot of questions and keeping a distance between us. Can't tell me you wouldn't do the same.


----------



## deersniper270

Rolls Tide said:


> I dont think this ever happened. This same kind of story is floati g around other forums and is said to have happened in 2 other states. Always shot in the back. Just the net at its worst....


This is an official FWC report. Not some random story off the web


----------



## Downtime2

I know some of the people involved on the rescuers side, it happened.


----------



## whitetail187

I was in the woods out there the afternoon it happened. two emergency vehicles went by first. followed by lifeflight shortly after. happened on sun afternoon, opening weekend. not in the dark AT ALL. So any speculation about him thinking it was a deer should go out the window. Who knows what he was thinking. I just can't understand how somebody could shoot anything from any distance and make an ethical shot without knowing exactly WHAT you're shooting and WHERE the shot placement is. If you can't make out what it is why the hell would you shoot it?


----------



## AV8TR

I don't see how shooting a guy in the back with a bow can be an accident. Yahoos like this are why I quit hunting public land.


----------



## MrFish

It was an afternoon hunt??


----------



## deersniper270

Wow


----------



## sniperpeeps

MrFish said:


> It was an afternoon hunt??


Dang!! What in the world could he have been thinking!!!


----------



## lucky

whitetail187 said:


> I was in the woods out there the afternoon it happened. two emergency vehicles went by first. followed by lifeflight shortly after. happened on sun afternoon, opening weekend. not in the dark AT ALL. So any speculation about him thinking it was a deer should go out the window. Who knows what he was thinking. I just can't understand how somebody could shoot anything from any distance and make an ethical shot without knowing exactly WHAT you're shooting and WHERE the shot placement is. If you can't make out what it is why the hell would you shoot it?


 
Agree.. When i was a baby i could tell the difference between a deer and a human. I don't understand making excuses for someone who is obviously old enough to know the difference. This kid made a really stupid decision. Not his last im sure. I would like to know the truth about what happened, but thats probably not going to materialize. It boggles the mind how this still happens every season. No more hunting for the kid. Ever. Don't even let this kid go into the woods rake leaves.


----------



## Downtime2

I work up there everyday. Bout 50% need to stay in town....


----------



## Travis12Allen

Stuff like this will really make you think twice about parking close to anyone and walking to your spot. If it was in broad daylight then this kid should face charges. It wasnt an accident. Thats pure irresponsibility or other motives. I could see it happening because the guy walked in on him and the kid thought it would be bright to fire a warning shot to scare him or something. This is a real blunder any way it goes.


----------



## lettheairout

Yes it was an afternnon hunt, they tracked it back to the kid from finger prints on the arrow shaft.


----------



## MrFish

lettheairout said:


> Yes it was an afternnon hunt, they tracked it back to the kid from finger prints on the arrow shaft.


So the kid had been in trouble with the law before? Otherwise, how would they have his fingerprints?


----------



## Try'n Hard

Downtime2 said:


> I work up there everyday. Bout 50% need to stay in town....


75%


----------



## johnf

Wow, what kind of moron mistakes a person for a deer within bow range? Talk about not identifying your target. After he goes to jail he should lose his right to hunt forever.

Idiot.


----------



## Jason

Maybe the guy he shot was driving around "his road" and blaring his music:whistling: you know there will be drive-bys soon in BW!!!!

Nahhhh just an idiot kid, but who knows what he was thinking....:shifty:


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM!

Downtime2 said:


> Yep, you right....kill that 16 year old dumbass.


 SHAME on you for saying to kill someone:no:I understand being frustrated, but saying to kill him is absurd. Some people need to think before u speak!!!


----------



## Downtime2

WACKEM&STACKEM! said:


> SHAME on you for saying to kill someone:no:I understand being frustrated, but saying to kill him is absurd. Some people need to think before u speak!!!


Quite a bit of sarcasm in that post. Hope you noticed.....


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM!

Downtime2 said:


> Quite a bit of sarcasm in that post. Hope you noticed.....


 sorry, but I dont see any sarcasm in saying to kill someone


----------



## Downtime2

WACKEM&STACKEM! said:


> sorry, but I dont see any sarcasm in saying to kill someone


 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/have-any-yall-noticed-135837/


----------



## rq

I got the sarcasm. but what's the difference in a 16 year old and say a 21 year old popping I Anthe back with a bow


----------



## Downtime2

rq said:


> I got the sarcasm. but what's the difference in a 16 year old and say a 21 year old popping I Anthe back with a bow


And?


----------



## rq

I meant you in the back


----------



## Downtime2

You obviously have a answer, why not share it?


----------



## rq

I don't have an answer


----------



## reelthrill

I talked to a friend of the 16 year old boy. He said the boy was walking through the woods and the guy he shot was bent over putting his stand around the tree and he thought it was a deer. I still don't see how this could happen and this is definitley not an excuse. My father had a friend that was killed turkey hunting. He said he was yelping behind a bush and a guy shot into the bush. I just don't get it.


----------



## scootman

Guys,

I'm one of the least experienced hunters who frequent this forum. I am 42 years old and this is the beginning of my 4th deer season. I have literally learned this sport through this forum and 4 seasons of trail and error. This is only my 2nd season bowhunting and I still have not harvested a deer. I disclose all this only to prove the point that even I know the importance of identifying your target and knowing what you are shooting at. 

I hate this is a 16 year old kid who made a bad and immature decision.....But we all know that anytime we release a shot, we always go check out the arrow for evidence of a hit. I have no pity for anyone (kid or adult) to recognize they shot a person and NOT run for help or render aid. None whatsoever......

My prayers go out for the victim. I hope he makes a speedy and full recovery.

Scoots


----------



## Jason

Wouldn't be hard to ID you in the woods Scoot, Not many 8 ft. hunters out there!!! hahaha


----------



## welldoya

reelthrill said:


> I talked to a friend of the 16 year old boy. He said the boy was walking through the woods and the guy he shot was bent over putting his stand around the tree and he thought it was a deer. I still don't see how this could happen and this is definitley not an excuse. My father had a friend that was killed turkey hunting. He said he was yelping behind a bush and a guy shot into the bush. I just don't get it.


I've told this story before but I will tell it again because after 25 or 30 years, I still remember it and can't believe there are idiots like that out there. 
One day I was walking in Blackwater, killing time before setting up in the afternoon. Came across a guy, probably 30 or so. "Seen anything ?" I ask.
"Naw, but I did get off a sound shot." he says. "Sound shot ?" 
"Yeh, you know, I heard something in the bushes but must not have gotten it cuz nothing was there when I looked."
So yeh, there are some true morons in the woods we all are hunting.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Also kinda interesting that he was 16 and was hunting alone... Maybe he's a moron because he hasn't had anyone to teach him like many of us had. Think about it. Who told you to always be sure of your shot?


----------



## scootman

Jason said:


> Wouldn't be hard to ID you in the woods Scoot, Not many 8 ft. hunters out there!!! hahaha


LOL....Guess I should glad I don't live in an area populated by Moose....I might be mistaken for one of those....

Scoots


----------



## Telum Pisces

Try'n Hard said:


> Also kinda interesting that he was 16 and was hunting alone... Maybe he's a moron because he hasn't had anyone to teach him like many of us had. Think about it. Who told you to always be sure of your shot?


I never had a dad to teach me any of the common sense notions about hunting. It's just that, common sense. But a lot of people/kids don't have any common sense.


----------



## [email protected]

any reports on the guy that got shot? hell i have seen some club members i wouldn't want to hunt around either! stupid is everywhere!!!


----------



## Dragsmoker

Try'n Hard said:


> Also kinda interesting that he was 16 and was hunting alone... Maybe he's a moron because he hasn't had anyone to teach him like many of us had. Think about it. Who told you to always be sure of your shot?


My dad never hunted with his dad. Started hunting by himself when he was around 12. It's all on the persons maturity.


----------



## TailRazor

*...*

I remember they taught us that when i took the hunters safety course about 26 years ago and i still haven't forgot it.



Try'n Hard said:


> Also kinda interesting that he was 16 and was hunting alone... Maybe he's a moron because he hasn't had anyone to teach him like many of us had. Think about it. Who told you to always be sure of your shot?


----------



## Fishn-on-credit

I could understand a young hunter accidentally shooting a button buck out of excitement, or a spotted fawn. Even that sounds ridiculous, but a human??? I think this issue goes a lot further in depth than a hunting accident and the kid should be sent for a mental check. Your obviously not mentally sound if your flinging arrows at unidentified moving objects in a WMA where you know other hunters are present.. -1 for the kid and whoever bought him a bow


----------



## TheCarver

OK one more reason for me to keep Lil Tom out of the woods during season an at the range, Mabe catch a private land owner, That knows his nieghbors, WOW, I hope the best for the victom, I cant even make a comment on the young man. Dont know if he is sane, made a bad choice or was a taught to be a bad apple. But even he needs Prayer gents. If in his mind it was acc, This could be the thing to push him on over the line to like the thrill of man hunting, Or over the edge to end himself.. He does need to be checked by a good DR. Then work from there to get this even close to a ending,, Hope the acc doesnt make revenge a mind set in the victom, Not a good thing for anyone. Now all will see strick rules pushed even harder to harvest a deer.


----------



## TheCarver

Ive read some good threads in here,, Where members are taking time to teach the unfortunate young people without LEADERSHIP an putting in there personal time, That will make a differnce of this not happening with the ones there working with, My hats off to all of you Im talking about, an hope more will pick up the urge to do the same when they ever have a chance... My 1/4 cents worth


----------



## Jdog

Truly a sad deal for all involved...the guy that got shot, the kid that shot him and our sport of hunting and bowhunting. This is more ammunition for the whackjobs that don't understand that GOOD HUNTING IS CONSERVATION. 

I hope and pray the victim recovers fully, the kid learns a valueable lesson and we all help educate and teach those interested in our sport. 

Rule #1...KNOW YOUR TARGET


----------



## MGuns

He was hunting the elusive tree climbing deer.


----------



## TeamDilligaf

With all the senseless things on the news i cant believe PNJ or WEAR has not done a story on this?? Anybody have any updates with this?


----------

